# Thinking of selling my Green Jersey Venge



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a green jersey Venge I was thinking of selling it. Do you think that the fact that its a limited frame set, it demands more money? There are other Venges in ebay for up to 9K.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Not really. Didn't retail for any more than a normal S-works frame. I'd say just price it for a lightly used S-works venge with whatever components you are leaving on it.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool thanks. I didn't think it was going to be a significant factor.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

If your selling it you never get what you think you should. Unless you bought it well below retail you're not going to do well.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

What size? How much are you looking to get? Just selling the bare frame/fork?

My LBS has had a 54cm for quite some time sitting on the wall. Someone was actually riding one on the TNR and it looked much better than just the plain frame.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

dcorn said:


> What size? How much are you looking to get? Just selling the bare frame/fork?
> 
> My LBS has had a 54cm for quite some time sitting on the wall. Someone was actually riding one on the TNR and it looked much better than just the plain frame.


I was thinking about the complete bike. Maybe around $6-6500..


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Tron fan much?

You might find someone who is willing to pay a premium for a limited edition but, unless you're going Buy It Now only, it's a crapshoot if you'll find that person over course of the auction. Short story: it's unlikely you'll see a premium.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

$6500 as shown? Seems like a pretty good deal to me, I'm just not a campy fan


----------

